# (LAST OF '08!!) Nights out for 18th/19th/20th December



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well Guys,

*PLEASE NOTE: This is the last weekend organised for 2008 so if you're going to be here over Christmas and the possibility that you're going to be stuck on your own is real then get yourself down to these events. I know there are a couple of people who will be staying over Christmas so it will be a good chance to get to know some people and not spend it all alone staring out of the window - unless that's your thing!*

So here is the plan for this weekend:

Thurs 18th Dec - From 2030 onwards:

Thursday night we shall go to Barasti!! 

Yes it's not really a surprise but it's a nice little place with a bit for everybody (Quiet rooftop bar, live music on top deck, dance music on beach deck, loungers on the beach, slightly overpriced buffet, reasonably priced beer 30AED a Pint/Shot+Mixer)

Fri 19th Dec From 2030 onwards:

Friday night we shall go to the Irish Village. 

The reason I have picked this is because I noticed on the forum that a couple of people are going anyway on Friday and I haven't been down there in a while, plus I'm conscious of arranging lots of things up in the Marina area when we have some good people who trek up here that would much prefer to have something a little closer to home for once.

Sat 20th Dec - From 1330 onwards:

Late lunch at the Underground Pub, Grand Habtoor - An awesome fryup if I ever did see one!!! 

So post if you're coming and for the ever-growing existing group post if you're not:

Elphaba, Flyingdodo, Shinjuku, Shingle Peak, Karendee, Dino101, Gnomes (+O), bubbles (+M), Maz25 (+M+A), Joao, Caldwema (+C), Stevie1980 + Becks, Lupo (+ H), Sara81, Haylz, Jason, Mshurricane, Nomadic, Spellbound, 30Knots, Aussie Bel, Aisha, Ogri, Andy Capp, Alli, BLM, Katie Potato, Ice, Grace Aussiephil, Kat Dooley, {insert your name here!} ALL are welcome young and young at heart!!!!!!!!

Absentees who will be missed: MazdaRX8 (My Wingman!!), DizzyIzzy, Falk, Mancgary, anyone who has gone but hasn't said goodbye

For the newbies, PM me with a contact number or if you feel more confortable PM'ing a lass/girl then try Maz25, Shingle Peak or my PA/Moneypenny - Caldwema (who has been rather beligerrent this week - I think the power has corrupted her!!!)

*AS THIS ALWAYS GETS ASKED *- You need 5+ posts to PM (Private Message) so if you want to come then get posting.

*AS THIS ALWAYS GETS ASKED AS WELL* - To access PM facility for a person click on their name next to the post ie top left just above the stars, if they have the option to send/recieve PMs it will be in the options that drop down.

Looking forward to seeing you all...


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Well done crazy, and welcome back. I am ever so glad to had the baton back over to you, no matter how much you think I have been corrupted by the ‘power’ ;p

I am seriously considering joining you this Thursday eve for a drink or two before I jet off home first thing on Friday morning. This is reliant on the fact that I have gotten everything done and my bad finally packed. And don’t worry I am working on it. 

If I cannot make it, I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year and I will see you all in 2009!!!


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ahhh How scary is that I was feeling A Bit Down Because Im Going To Irish On Friday Night and Thought I Was Gonna Miss Barasti And You Guys  Now You Have Planned The Perfect Weekend!!!! Can Make Thursday Night AND Friday Night  Whooooo!!!!


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Well Guys,
> 
> *PLEASE NOTE: This is the last weekend organised for 2008 so if you're going to be here over Christmas and the possibility that you're going to be stuck on your own is real then get yourself down to these events. I know there are a couple of people who will be staying over Christmas so it will be a good chance to get to know some people and not spend it all alone staring out of the window - unless that's your thing!*
> 
> ...


Hey all,

I am around this w/e but had the most expensive month ever so not too many readies at present but will try and get out and see you guys at some point.

Later

BTW, someone has just puled out of Xmas day dinner so let me know if you want to come, see thread xmas day fully booked for details.


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Not too sure about thursday at this point, but will definately be there fri and sat.


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow the KING is back!!! We are happy...but Bolton fans are also happy...(2 games, 2 defeats since you were there!!). I will be at Barasti with a french guy (we were missing France right?) and "Tony Manero", some of the crew met him already last thurs.
CU all.

GAAAARYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll be there (minus M+A) tomorrow and Friday, however, they will grace you all with their presence on Saturday!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

30knots said:


> Wow the KING is back!!! We are happy...but Bolton fans are also happy...(2 games, 2 defeats since you were there!!). I will be at Barasti with a french guy (we were missing France right?) and "Tony Manero", some of the crew met him already last thurs.
> CU all.
> 
> GAAAARYYYY!!!!!


French guy? Last week?? Must have missed him!! I'll make sure to brush up on my french this weekend!! Perfect opportunity to gauge how bad my french is!!


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> French guy? Last week?? Must have missed him!! I'll make sure to brush up on my french this weekend!! Perfect opportunity to gauge how bad my french is!!


Hi Maz! actually "tony Manero" was there, the French guy is new...But I already chequed yr bad french


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

GAAAARYYYY!!!!![/QUOTE]


hahaha too bad Gary wont be there this weekend to embarass again!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Sounds like fun! 

If i'm free over the weekend I'll join you folks  would be a good way to introduce myself to everyone on here 

-Joey


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Mr Crazy,

I shall, of course, be in full attendance. I will need more than a drink on Thursday given my week so far. I should clarify that a pint at Barasti seems to have crept up to AED 35/-

I NEED A DRINK NOWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Lupo (Jul 13, 2008)

I will go home today and come back on January 5th.

I wish everybody Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I shall be there in spirit, if Lynda decides to take my Mini Izzy 

If so, remember, drink of choice: cider in large glass with ice! 

I already miss you guys!!!

(off to eat my first tacos and wash down with my first tequilas)

xoxoxoxo

Dizzy in Mexico


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> I shall be there in spirit, if Lynda decides to take my Mini Izzy
> 
> If so, remember, drink of choice: cider in large glass with ice!
> 
> ...


Where ever I go mini izzy goes!!! So yes she will be partaking in this weekends activities!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> Where ever I go mini izzy goes!!! So yes she will be partaking in this weekends activities!!


Poor Izzy, little does she know that Mini Izzy and all the elves are not even getting fed! My elf is at death's door cause apparently she won't be getting any food until after New Year!!! 
I'm gonna plan a rescue mission to save all the elves and Christmas!!


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

izzy i will get u a strongbow and make mini izzy look like a chav dont worry , shingle Peak will the elves be making an appearence tonight at barasti aswell??? If so just hide them from Maz. (altho i cant believe ur starving them )


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Haylz87 said:


> izzy i will get u a strongbow and make mini izzy look like a chav dont worry , shingle Peak will the elves be making an appearence tonight at barasti aswell??? If so just hide them from Maz. (altho i cant believe ur starving them )


If I make it then yes I can bring the elves along too. Better put them in my bag now so I dont forget


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes I think the elves should make and apparence at all of the social functions from now until Shingle goes home. I know that most of the elves are there in person, but since I don't have a mini me I am going to have to make my apparence in elf form. Um . . . that should be fun. Kinda like being a fly on the wall ;-)


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Yes I think the elves should make and apparence at all of the social functions from now until Shingle goes home. I know that most of the elves are there in person, but since I don't have a mini me I am going to have to make my apparence in elf form. Um . . . that should be fun. Kinda like being a fly on the wall ;-)



Ive just realised I may have to get a bigger bag with all the additional items i'm carrying around on other peoples behalf
Nuts
Inhaler
lil izzy 
and now the elves!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> Ive just realised I may have to get a bigger bag with all the additional items i'm carrying around on other peoples behalf
> Nuts
> Inhaler
> lil izzy
> and now the elves!


Do the nuts relate to my Pick and Mix 

Which means I am going to have to find someone elses handbag tonight if you're not going to be there on time...

Who will be bringing a large handbag tonight coming from the Marina end of town?


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Do the nuts relate to my Pick and Mix
> 
> Which means I am going to have to find someone elses handbag tonight if you're not going to be there on time...
> 
> Who will be bringing a large handbag tonight coming from the Marina end of town?


haha yes the nuts relate to YOUR pick and Mix!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Do the nuts relate to my Pick and Mix
> 
> Which means I am going to have to find someone elses handbag tonight if you're not going to be there on time...
> 
> Who will be bringing a large handbag tonight coming from the Marina end of town?



You could always ask Kevin..... I hear he is an extremely good bag man


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes if you need a reference I can vouch that Kevin is a great bag carrier. He is very considerate with others belongs and keeps them safe and sound. 

Also Skingle Peak, you can take the Inhaler out of your bag for the next few weeks anyway (thanks again for that), so that might free up some room for the elves. It's good to get them out of the house and let them mingle with others.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Yes if you need a reference I can vouch that Kevin is a great bag carrier. He is very considerate with others belongs and keeps them safe and sound.
> 
> Also Skingle Peak, you can take the Inhaler out of your bag for the next few weeks anyway (thanks again for that), so that might free up some room for the elves. It's good to get them out of the house and let them mingle with others.


 
Whilst earning my degree in Bag-Carryingology and starting my new enterprise Dodo Bag Lift LLC (Dubai), I must state that I won't be bringing any bags. To use the service you must bring or purchase your own.

Working late tonight, so I will hopefully see you guys around 9.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> Whilst earning my degree in Bag-Carryingology and starting my new enterprise Dodo Bag Lift LLC (Dubai), *I must state that I won't be bringing any bags. To use the service you must bring or purchase your own.*
> 
> Working late tonight, so I will hopefully see you guys around 9.


WHAT!!!!!!

Well that's not very good, I walked past a shop in the mall and the prices of some of these handbags are RIDICULOUSLY expensive. It would be cheaper for me to hire a driver for 300AED and he can look after my pick and mix.

What do you guys put in them anyway - everything I need fits in my pockets  - well apart from my pick and mix 

...I'm sure you would have been very good at holding it though Mr FD


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> WHAT!!!!!!
> 
> What do you guys put in them anyway - everything I need fits in my pockets  - well apart from my pick and mix


In the case of Shingle Peak, I think she puts other people's Pick & Mix in her bag!! I thought you had been promised your own handbag, so why are you looking to rent bag space!!! I bet you've been bad this year and Santa has crossed you off the list - no handbag till next year then!

In any case, you are guy, that is why everything fits in your pocket!! Had you been blessed enough to be born a woman, you would have had a better understanding of the need for an extremely big bag!!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> ... Had you been blessed enough to be born a woman...quote]
> 
> But I heard from one of Crazy's friends on facebook that [deleted for reasons of Bolton's security] and he was proud of it.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> Maz25 said:
> 
> 
> > ... Had you been blessed enough to be born a woman...quote]
> ...


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

If it is OK, I am bringing a work colleague along tonight to meet you all, he just moved here this week and needs a Barasti night to settle the nerves of his first experience of our Dubai office.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> If it is OK, I am bringing a work colleague along tonight to meet you all, he just moved here this week and needs a Barasti night to settle the nerves of his first experience of our Dubai office.


The more the merrier...

...and yes I am proud to be Stephanie on the weekday nights, why do you think I hardly make it out during the week!! How you girls walk any distance in heels is a tribute to you all


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> The more the merrier...
> 
> ...and yes I am proud to be Stephanie on the weekday nights, why do you think I hardly make it out during the week!! How you girls walk any distance in heels is a tribute to you all


 
Looking forward to seeing whether your handbag is as classy as Shingle Peak's new one. I would have thought a pastel blue colour for you Stephanie.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> Looking forward to seeing whether your handbag is as classy as Shingle Peak's new one. I would have thought a pastel blue colour for you Stephanie.


I thought he was joking when he said he had a little black dress!!! Little did I know!!! 

Last time it was in the wash so I figure it should be clean and neatly pressed for tonight!!!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Maz, just make sure you have your trusty camera with you and your trigger finger on Facebook Upload.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> Maz, just make sure you have your trusty camera with you and your trigger finger on Facebook Upload.


You know I always do!!! 

Plus, I need to complete my infamous picture collection and I know who is missing in those pics!! I did say that you need to be in the pics to be able to see them, so considering that he can already see the pics, Crazy knows what he needs to do tonight!!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You know I always do!!!
> 
> Plus, I need to complete my infamous picture collection and I know who is missing in those pics!! I did say that you need to be in the pics to be able to see them, so considering that he can already see the pics, Crazy knows what he needs to do tonight!!!!


Like in Old School...

Will Ferrell: Hey Honey, we're all going streaking in the Quad


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You know I always do!!!
> 
> Plus, I need to complete my infamous picture collection and I know who is missing in those pics!! I did say that you need to be in the pics to be able to see them, so considering that he can already see the pics, Crazy knows what he needs to do tonight!!!!


But, are WE ready for that???????


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> But, are WE ready for that???????


Too right we are!! I'm sure that you can hold his hand and show him the light!!!

Or maybe, you woke up the next morning, looked on your camera and wondered where you got those pics from and why!!!


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

Wish I could go out this weekend with you all, unfortunately I'm stuck here being responsible with my family for Christmas =\


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You know I always do!!!
> 
> Plus, I need to complete my infamous picture collection and I know who is missing in those pics!! I did say that you need to be in the pics to be able to see them, so considering that he can already see the pics, Crazy knows what he needs to do tonight!!!!


now you tell me  so I missed Crazy's show last night?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

karendee said:


> now you tell me  so I missed Crazy's show last night?



You always miss out if you don't come out!!!! Great nights out come at a price though, as I found out this morning when I woke up with a monster hangover!!


----------



## pokenose (Oct 10, 2008)

im in dubai today and tomorrow...mite just make it to irish village..cya guys


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

so, how was it?

I saw that mini izzy was present...did she get drunk with her cider?

how about this stephanie chick? did she show up??


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> so, how was it?
> 
> I saw that mini izzy was present...did she get drunk with her cider?
> 
> how about this stephanie chick? did she show up??


Do you even need to ask!!! It was awesome (according to the pics on my camera!!!).

Mini Izzy made an appearance - she even got a kiss from Crazy (according to the pic on my camera!). Don't think she got drunk though - her chaperone was drinking all the beer and not sharing!!!
Best of all, I managed to rescue the elves!!! They are now being fed and well cared for (and the men in white coats are possibly on their way to mine at this very moment!)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Do you even need to ask!!! It was awesome (according to the pics on my camera!!!).
> 
> Mini Izzy made an appearance - she even got a kiss from Crazy (according to the pic on my camera!). Don't think she got drunk though - her chaperone was drinking all the beer and not sharing!!!
> Best of all, I managed to rescue the elves!!! They are now being fed and well cared for (and the men in white coats are possibly on their way to mine at this very moment!)


hahah yeah the men on white coats are probably on their way, but only to give your christmas present... a straitjacket!!! 

as for me, i am currently just existing and not getting much done in the hopes of my jetlag leaving me soon. yesterday my mood constantly fluctuated between feeling ready to conquer the world, and feeling like a pile of poo! and i've been awake since 5 am cos my poor body thinks is 3 PM, or the time i would be actually waking up after a late night to Barasti ...haha 

miss you guys!!!

xoxoxo

izzy


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

Out of curiosity, how old are the people that go? I'm 21, but I figure I'd be on the lower end of the people...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

TravellingGent said:


> Out of curiosity, how old are the people that go? I'm 21, but I figure I'd be on the lower end of the people...


mmm... somebody thinks we are all old farts!!!


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> mmm... somebody thinks we are all old farts!!!


Sure do!  I'll bring the walker and denture grip glue. 

haha. Just kidding. I know there's the 25 club law, so I was curious. I wouldn't want to be the guy whos 10 years younger than everyone!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well you are not only 10 but 12 years younger than I am. So I guess we won't be hanging out much then... lol

just kidding. PPl in our usual group range from 21 to late 30's...


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

Awesome. Wish I could get out tonight, but we just got back from a german place in Jumeirah Hotel, and the jet lag still kills me.


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Do you even need to ask!!! It was awesome (according to the pics on my camera!!!).
> 
> Mini Izzy made an appearance - she even got a kiss from Crazy (according to the pic on my camera!). Don't think she got drunk though - her chaperone was drinking all the beer and not sharing!!!
> Best of all, I managed to rescue the elves!!! They are now being fed and well cared for (and the men in white coats are possibly on their way to mine at this very moment!)


haha glorious pics Maz!  guess I will have to wait for another special appearance - Stephanie & pink bag in the New Year


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

poor mini izzy was not out and about last night! she missed the last pub crawl of 2008! anybody tell me why, please, why??!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Because you're in Mexico?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yes I am in Mexico. but there is a mini izzy and she is in Dubai and not being taken care of apparently


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> poor mini izzy was not out and about last night! she missed the last pub crawl of 2008! anybody tell me why, please, why??!!


Oh but she was actually!! I seriously think that you need to fire her chaperone though!!! Stuffed Mini Izzy in her purse all night and setting really bad example. Tsk tsk!!!

Mini Izzy was out today as well. Someone gave her glass with a slice of lemon in it!!!  I did my best to protest but to no avail!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

this is unacceptable, I will create a FB group to fight for MIni Izzy's rights! she is being mistreated and neglected!!!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> poor mini izzy was not out and about last night! she missed the last pub crawl of 2008! anybody tell me why, please, why??!!


She was out, she made an appearance at the Irish Village


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Oh but she was actually!! I seriously think that you need to fire her chaperone though!!! Stuffed Mini Izzy in her purse all night and setting really bad example. Tsk tsk!!!
> 
> Mini Izzy was out today as well. Someone gave her glass with a slice of lemon in it!!!  I did my best to protest but to no avail!


At least she had an outing, unlike the elves that you were suppose to bring


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> At least she had an outing, unlike the elves that you were suppose to bring



hahaha

oh well, I will not protest anymore otherwise Mini Izzy will end up staying in Dubai instead of going to New Zealand!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> At least she had an outing, unlike the elves that you were suppose to bring


The elves are recovering from their ordeal!!! I will bring them to the New Year's Eve party!! I reckon that the person who left them to steam and starve in the bathroom and then stuffed them in a dark Stephanie bag (that's a new designer for those that do not know - the must have item this Xmas! ) should be jailed!!! I'm gonna start an FB group as well to make sure that she gets her come uppance!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

maz25 said:


> the elves are recovering from their ordeal!!! I will bring them to the new year's eve party!! I reckon that the person who left them to steam and starve in the bathroom and then stuffed them in a dark stephanie bag (that's a new designer for those that do not know - the must have item this xmas! :d) should be jailed!!! I'm gonna start an fb group as well to make sure that she gets her come uppance!!


free the elves!!!!


----------



## ag21west (Dec 21, 2008)

I am new to this arena and to Dubai and have such apparently missed the party boat! UGH! So this holiday season I will be looking out of the window all alone :-(
Hopefully I will be able to attend in 2009!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ag21west said:


> I am new to this arena and to Dubai and have such apparently missed the party boat! UGH! So this holiday season I will be looking out of the window all alone :-(
> Hopefully I will be able to attend in 2009!


dont worry, normal weekend activity will resume after new year. stay tuned


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Phew!!! You lot ARE totally nuts (no reference to Crazy's pix n mix!)

I'm packing my case with Chrimbo goodies to take over to Espana where I will enjoy the traditional brekky on the beach on Christmas morning.....with champers and hundreds of fellow expats!! 

Well, wishing all you party animals a fantastic Christmas and a brilliant 2009......and seeing you all early next year!!


----------

